# Australian Shepherd Winter photoshoot



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We had a couple good snow falls over the last few days and I haven't done and picture threads latly so I figured it was time for another! I got over 20 pics to post and I'm on dial up so bare with me. I have some of Jack too but they will have to wait till later cause I shot them in RAW and then found out my PSE was to out of date to handle RAW so I am in the middle of downloading an update.


Here we go!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is my Sassy little boy




























Sassy? who, Me?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I love seeing pics of your aussies, they are just gorgeous! And it looks like they had a blast in the snow!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

All done!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

They were great. I love the ones of Hawk though!  

I'm sure you have said it a million times, so I'm sorry to have to make you repeat yourself, but what kind of camera to you use? I have a Canon Rebel Xsi and I try to take action shots -- and fail miserably. 

Anyhow, wonderful pictures!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

K9companions said:


> They were great. I love the ones of Hawk though!
> 
> I'm sure you have said it a million times, so I'm sorry to have to make you repeat yourself, but what kind of camera to you use? I have a Canon Rebel Xsi and I try to take action shots -- and fail miserably.
> 
> Anyhow, wonderful pictures!


I use the Canon T1i. It's identical to the Xsi it just has video added.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Keechak said:


> I use the Canon T1i. It's identical to the Xsi it just has video added.


Thank you. I guess I'll just have to practice a lot and get better.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Excellent pictures!!!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Those are beautiful! All time favorites I love Kee alot


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome pics! I love action shots and I love Aussies, the 2 put together???  <3<3 Can't wait to see Jack pics! We don't see enough of that boy around here!


----------



## Kenai (Feb 3, 2010)

great pictures!
beautiful dog!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Awesome pics! I love action shots and I love Aussies, the 2 put together???  <3<3 Can't wait to see Jack pics! We don't see enough of that boy around here!


well my update worked so I am working on the Jack pics right now. I will make a new thread just for him so no one misses it.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Keechak said:


>


This^^^^ is so cute! They look like little prairie dogs sticking their heads out LOL


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!!! My goodness hawk is so handsome!!! love him



/Amanda


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> This^^^^ is so cute! They look like little prairie dogs sticking their heads out LOL


yep it took me a while to get them to both look at me but it worked!


----------



## ShutterBug (Jan 21, 2010)

That one's my favourite, too, where they're peeking out over the snowbank. So cute! Great photos!


----------

